# Humminbird problem with terrova ipilot



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I have a brand new terrova with built in transducer. I got the cable to hook up a humminbird to it. Both my hummingbirds share the same base. They work great at the console, but when hooked up to terrova both jump all over the place. Any ideas?


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Need a lot more info than what you posted. What's jumping? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The depth jumps all over the place


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Are you using both transducers at the same time? If so they are cross talking to each other. Use one or the other and you'll get a good reading. If you try using both turn your sensitivity way down. Best option is to turn one off. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah still bounces around with one off. Should be able to use 2 with no problem in 16'6" boat at least I did in my old boat


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I have three 500 series two transducers on transom and the terrova up front with a base in the back one at console and one up front and it works well. I was a little disappointed with the length of the adapter cable for the cost of it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I spoke with Hummingbird about this issue and they simply said to run each on a different frequency. I run both without an issue doing that. If you have one completely off and its still doing it then you have something else going on.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I played around with it more today. Changed frequency and is a lot better. Thanks


----------

